# Hamster doesn't seem to be drinking?



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

My hamster Freckles doesn't seem to be drinking anything. I have only had him since Monday but I change his water every day and he still never drinks. I have only seen him go to the bottle once, and he seemed to be trying to get water but not able to get any?
I'm not sure if he knows how to work it?

Advice?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My hammy drinks very little 

I change every 2-3 days and only a tiny bit is gone

I have put a bowl of water in just incase she didn't like the bottle but again she's not fussed


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you sure the water bottle is working?
One of my hamsters wouldn't drink from a bottle so I had to put a bowl down.
And my Dexter looks like he's attacking his water bottle spout, as if no water is coming out but it is, he just likes to muck about!

Also as hammies are awake when we're asleep Freckles may be drinking but you just dont see him.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

check the bead on the bottle by flicking it softly like a hamsters tongue would, if water comes out easily im sure hes ok with it and probably drinking when youre asleep, if its harder to get water to drip out then he might have gone to the bottle that time you saw him fustratedly trying to get some out? if youre worried about him feed him some high water content food like cucumber to tide him over until he figures it out or uses a water bowl


----------

